# Copake Auction Crazy Bids!



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow,,some of these bids were outrageously crazy.. price plus 17% and 8% sales tax. This ladies Iver $3500 plus 25% fees. Results can be seen on Auctionzip.com .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yea I'll be bargain hunting at MLC/AA! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2016)

Just when everyone is spelling doom and gloom for the classic and antique bike hobby and referring to the 90s as the good old days, we see such strong results as were seen today.
Cool stuff sells regardless of the auction house premiums or sales tax.
I got out bid on just about everything, and I thought I was throwing crazy money.
Obviously, it took the insane money to go home with the prize today.
Congrats, to all the buyers. You got some cool poop!
Great to see so much enthusiasm for the classics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Just last night the girlfriend and I were discussing if something happened what she should do about the bikes. I told her I maintain a complete inventory and I would provide her a copy with some names to call. After today I think I'll tell her just to send them all to New York the following April! V/r Shawn


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 16, 2016)

Totally agree with cyclingday.  I got outbid on everything and I did throw some crazy money out there.  Selling prices were really high from what I saw.  Back to the projects I already have.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 16, 2016)

I with you on the crazy numbers, I was outbid on everything as well


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 16, 2016)

I love the stuff Copake has, but it's just too rich a lot for me to throw in.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2016)

I was just sitting there in the audience thinking "is this auction being held in some currency other than US dollars?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2016)

I wanted that bell with what looked like a lions face on it.
I thought $350. Well I thought wrong. That thing blew past my measly $350 and shot past $500 so fast that my eyes were still rolling in my head like a slot machine when it peaked at well over $750 dollars.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 16, 2016)

Maybe some of these high rollers are afraid of the U.S. Dollars and what little they might be able to buy later this year .......
Lots of folks are pulling cash outta stocks, treasuries and extra cash outta banks thinking the dollar might tank and end up with the future buying power of peanuts.
Like most everyone said, the average collector is too busy trying to keep a roof over his head and just paying taxes[especially here in crooked Illinois where I live] to be spending outrages amounts his hobbies .
If I had the money....It would be 57 chevy converts, old sports cars, vintage motorcycles,bicycles maybe some gold and silver too.....and forget  the U.S. treasuries , stocks and state bonds.
In 1967 I junked my 56 Chev. convert. Who would have known???/


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought I was going to buy that blue Air Flow guard but I couldn't hit the bid button fast enough and it was over before it started. Wow! I didn't think it was over priced I hit the bid button at $450 but it didn't go threw in time I guess. I've been trying to track one down for a while now and it was the only one on the planet earth for sale. So I guess you gotta pay a bit for it. It looked like pretty much everything brought good money tho. I hope everyone enjoys all there great finds there at the auction and swap.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 16, 2016)

My cousin always wanted me to go to Copake some time and thinks I'll enjoy myself and get some sleepers that may "fall through the cracks". It appears I'm not missing anything, but high $$$$$. I probably will never go....Too far anyway.
He did say I would know some of the older, fellow Wheelmen, that appear there every year and might do well selling at the swap meet the day before and also enjoy that 10 mile bicycle ride they do.
The only way I would go is if I had a van load of nice stuff to sell $$$$$ and make the long trip worth my while from Wisconsin. ( mix business with pleasure ) I can always pick up bicycle items at the price I'm willing to pay, closer to home and feel good about it and not break the Bank besides.
There's always more stuff out there..................................

Thanks for informing everyone guys!!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 16, 2016)

Willswares sums it up perfectly. Not worth the long trip just as a business proposition, as we can buy stuff more profitably locally. I'd like to go one day just as a vintage bicycle hobby 'history trip.' Meanwhile, my strategy is to enjoy the online bidding. I have pals who are into football and they're always raving about such and such a game. For me, spending the afternoon and evening (i.e. UK time) watching the auction live on my computer is my equivalent of the ultimate sports event. Can sit there with food and drink in a much more relaxed environment than those attending - while they're getting exhausted by halfway through the auction or have already spent their cash, I'm still bidding 
Yes, the things I'd prefer to buy go for more than my budget; those are only for the rich folks (I assume high prices because the US Museum is still buying?). But I manage to pick items that I can make a profit on (even with added packing and shipping charges). I have to work harder to place them, and sometimes takes longer to do it, but previous experience is that I always manage to cover the cost of the items i've bought for myself. PS anyone want a quadruplet? ha ha


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I wanted that bell with what looked like a lions face on it.
> I thought $350. Well I thought wrong. That thing blew past my measly $350 and shot past $500 so fast that my eyes were still rolling in my head like a slot machine when it peaked at well over $750 dollars.





I wanted that bell too! Not that I wanted it but that Patent model that went $15k still has me shaking my head. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

And how 'bout that Shelby for nearly $7K?  
I have to say though, it really was beautiful.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> And how 'bout that Shelby for nearly $7K?
> I have to say though, it really was beautiful.



Even at the $8500 or so with fees and taxes this was still one of the best buys there from what I saw. Some of the girls balloon bike brought three times what I thought they were worth. BTW congrats to The STIG for snagging both the boys and girls Shelby Speedlines--awesome bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Apr 17, 2016)

there was still some good bargains


----------



## momo608 (Apr 17, 2016)

High dollar auctions better serve speculators than collectors. Unless as a collector you have very deep pockets and can afford to over pay, pursuing specific items at auctions usually means you will spend much more than an item is worth. Speculators can play the field because they have no passion for specific items. They buy things that they don't care about much and plan to sell. There usually are bargains but for things you don't want. The intelligent and successful collector will be both, speculator and collector. Buy what you can make money on and have no interest in and then take the profits and get what you really want. This is really hard to do if you are talking about thousands of dollars. It takes a lifetime of self discipline and control, just the opposite of the average obsessive compulsive collector. I wish I was one of those guys.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm actually fine with the strong prices - keeps me from buying too many bikes and has me feeling better about the ones I own.  Other than the benefit of an annual visit with some really cool people, the thing I like about Copake is seeing so many beautiful bikes in one place over a two day span - doesn't get much better than that for me.


----------



## momo608 (Apr 17, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Maybe some of these high rollers are afraid of the U.S. Dollars and what little they might be able to buy later this year .......
> /




*The Federal Reserve's Explicit Goal: Devalue The Dollar 33%*

*The Federal Reserve Open Market Committee (FOMC) has made it official:  After its latest two day meeting, it announced its goal to devalue the dollar by 33% over the next 20 years.  The debauch of the dollar will be even greater if the Fed exceeds its goal of a 2 percent per year increase in the price level.

An increase in the price level of 2% in any one year is barely noticeable.  Under a gold standard, such an increase was uncommon, but not unknown.  The difference is that when the dollar was as good as gold, the years of modest inflation would be followed, in time, by declining prices. As a consequence, over longer periods of time, the price level was unchanged.  A dollar 20 years hence was still worth a dollar.

But, an increase of 2% a year over a period of 20 years will lead to a 50% increase in the price level.  It will take 150 (2032) dollars to purchase the same basket of goods 100 (2012) dollars can buy today.  What will be called the “dollar” in 2032 will be worth one-third less (100/150) than what we call a dollar today.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/charles...icit-goal-devalue-the-dollar-33/#1b802f1b7865
*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 17, 2016)

The funny thing is that as crazy high some of the auction prices may be the swap prices can be crazily low. I saw many top quality bikes sell for half of retail prices, especially at the end of the day. I also saw more than one of the Cali crew out there buying like crazy so I guess at least the swap is worth the trip.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 17, 2016)

Your so true Bri plus the fact that swap meet is on a Friday not everyone can attend. So Sat n Sun the vultures arrive to buy what they might had an opportunity to get in a lil bidding war with a one on one owner purchase. I really hate auctions myself. That said nice to see all and I had a good time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 17, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> The funny thing is that as crazy high some of the auction prices may be the swap prices can be crazily low. I saw many top quality bikes sell for half of retail prices, especially at the end of the day. I also saw more than one of the Cali crew out there buying like crazy so I guess at least the swap is worth the trip.




Right, that's what gives you that Whiplash feeling feeling going from Friday to Saturday. It's hard to believe that your in the same global coordinates because it's like two totally different economies. You could have had that lady's Colson Clipper in the field with a price tag of $1800 and you'd just get a lot of compliments. If those auction prices are a reflection of what this stuff is really worth then I guess I need to find a new hobby although it's nice to know that I'm sitting on about $50,000 worth of product.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Right, that's what gives you that Whiplash feeling feeling going from Friday to Saturday. It's hard to believe that your in the same global coordinates because it's like two totally different economies. You could have had that lady's Colson Clipper in the field with a price tag of $1800 and you'd just get a lot of compliments. If those auction prices are a reflection of what this stuff is really worth then I guess I need to find a new hobby although it's nice to know that I'm sitting on about $50,000 worth of product.




But then the question really is, are those prices "normal" or are they an aberration of a single event. Sometimes you get just the right combination of bikes and people to cause bidding to go crazy, producing one-off type prices. People might be looking for a specific bike and willing to go "all in", and there might be people trying to "one-up" each other. There were still some nice bikes to look at.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, but the prices realized at Copake changed about 4 years ago when the Bicycle Museum of America started attended with an 18-wheel truck and a ton of buying muscle without the 8% New York State sales tax to contend with.
Maybe they have been attending longer than that, but looking at past auctions, you could buy a Wingbar for 800 and twice previously that ladies Colson double eagle sold for no more than 1300...exact same bike.
So what's different, because about 4 years ago, I could actually buy something?
I did swing hard from a distance with the help of a CABE friend on the ladies Iver and was very close to the ending bid...but I was very uncomfortable going 4k when all said and done even though it might be the best ladies Iver I will ever see.
Good for Copake, good for the consigners, and good for the deep pockets...looks like I'm back trolling for local auctions and turning over stones.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 17, 2016)

I think you're probably right about BMA having an overall impact on the pricing structure at Copake Chris - there seemed to be a much better chance at reasonable buys at their auctions several years ago.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2016)

I avoid these crap auctions where bidders have more money than brains.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2016)

aint'z just copake n bikes     http://www.gunbroker...?Item=552545074


----------



## locomotion (Apr 17, 2016)

pins or postcard collecting might be an options for some


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 17, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> aint'z just copake n bikes     http://www.gunbroker...?Item=552545074



poop thats machine gun parts, all bets are off there.  If your into it, I know a good guy to know.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> **** thats machine gun parts, all bets are off there..




guess dolls are to.....http://mashable.com/2014/03/09/most-expensive-barbies/#A3NLKBjd9kqc


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 17, 2016)

I got 13 lots, was hoping for more, I bid a good amount on 50 or so. I had fun. Got killer stuff at a bargain.


----------



## mike j (Apr 17, 2016)

Good for you Reed, congrats on the scores, what'd you get? I did the Friday swap, got there at 0610 & did pick up a cheap red band kick back, amongst other goodies. It was nice to get away from the daily grind for a day. Getting up early, driving through gorgeous countryside, watching the dawn break & thinking we're late. It was a great swap, missing a day of work actually gives me a little more patience.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 17, 2016)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> I got 13 lots, was hoping for more, I bid a good amount on 50 or so. I had fun. Got killer stuff at a bargain.



I see some of it popping up already


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 17, 2016)

A little bit, I am listing everything for sale on my website I will be launching this month


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 17, 2016)

Threw a few bids in the hat. After reading some of these posts I am glad I didn't take it to serious. Wad neat to see what all was offered, but I am not about to go into my retirement in order to compete! Enjoyed yesterday on the Huron river wjth my son in our kayak. Coming up is AA and ML. No doubt I will bring a bit of a wad with me, but have already made my list of needs and wants. Now whether or not I can stick to that list is another question.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 18, 2016)

register at liveauctioneers.com and you can view the results
https://www.liveauctioneers.com/sea...y_date=2016-04-18T17:09:52.885Z&type=complete


----------



## NICKY (Apr 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I was just sitting there in the audience thinking "is this auction being held in some currency other than US dollars?



I still say you should have gotten that $15,000 paperweight lol


----------



## NICKY (Apr 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I wanted that bell too! Not that I wanted it but that Patent model that went $15k still has me shaking my head. V/r Shawn



They throw in a free T shirt lol


----------



## NICKY (Apr 18, 2016)

vincev said:


> I avoid these crap auctions where bidders have more money than brains.



Yeah it would be hard for you to go to a knife fight with your spoons lol


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2016)

Prices are posted.
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/72100/april-16--2016-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 19, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Prices are posted.
> https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/72100/april-16--2016-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/





Thank you - Dean !!

...... patric


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone know who ended up with this lot?  I'm interested in purchasing the one mens columbia to the right that was cut in half.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Prices are posted.
> https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/72100/april-16--2016-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/



It's nice that the buyers premium was included in the realized price.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> It's nice that the buyers premium was included in the realized price.



Yeah, I like that too - I'm done with math.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2016)

larkin little bought the shaft drives ,and that sweet victoria ,ladies bike


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 20, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> larkin little bought the shaft drives ,and that sweet victoria ,ladies bike




Thanks for the info!  Does he have a handle on the cabe?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 20, 2016)

Some lots seem really low. Lot # 29 for example.


----------



## jkent (Apr 20, 2016)

This is totally unbelievable. $2000 for a 1950's columbia? It's not even a deluxe model. And what the hell is up with the listing?
Hand operated rear brake?

174


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2016)

jkent said:


> This is totally unbelievable. $2000 for a 1950's columbia? It's not even a deluxe model. And what the hell is up with the listing?
> Hand operated rear break?
> 
> 174




Suicide shifter mistaken for brake? nope, that's not it...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2016)

jkent said:


> This is totally unbelievable. $2000 for a 1950's columbia?
> 
> 174




Yeah that's when started to question whether or not i was in some alternate universe.


----------



## jkent (Apr 20, 2016)

Nope not a suicide shifter. You would think so at that price. But it just a Bendix Aviation 2 speed shifter. Not a brake.
Still not even close to being worth $2,000


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2016)

It does not matter what it is worth to you or anyone else , it is an auction , there are people from all over the world ,who have never seen or had the opportunity to buy certain items. Auction fever hits hard , buyers/ sellers remorse is abundunt,..  Mike and Seth do not know everything about bikes or there parts or functions , It is up to the individual, to make a decision and limit on the price they want to pay ,


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 22, 2016)

Appears that the " Price Realized " doesn't include the tax - the items I won - I was charged the tax on them - Bri - I did find some better deals from the Copake swap the day before - It was nice talking to you & meeting you in person .. great trip out there with even better weather


----------



## James Thompson (Dec 28, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I thought I was going to buy that blue Air Flow guard but I couldn't hit the bid button fast enough and it was over before it started. Wow! I didn't think it was over priced I hit the bid button at $450 but it didn't go threw in time I guess. I've been trying to track one down for a while now and it was the only one on the planet earth for sale. So I guess you gotta pay a bit for it. It looked like pretty much everything brought good money tho. I hope everyone enjoys all there great finds there at the auction and swap.



I'm really sorry that happened, we do sell very very fast, I've trained staff here and asked they do at the very least a 3 second count, flashing "Final Warning" 3 times when they get ready to close, which means by the time you see the first fair warning, if there's any lag in speed on your end or ours you have to bid FAST because your live bid has to get through the latency of your system, the online bidding Co. all ISP's and your home and our in house network, all in fraction of seconds (when working perfectly). I myself have been not quite fast enough bidding on a cupboard I really wanted and didn't see enough fair warning before close of sale and I've been here 17 years, no favours, it's fast and furious sometimes. We've asked Mike and Seth to be patient with the online bid clerks. Better luck next year!
Best, James


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 28, 2016)

I think the consignors can provide the information and particulars about the bikes they have those guys auction off.
I've been to a fair share of these events and find that most balloon bikes anyway are very poooooorly described.
I realize they don't have all day to detail every point, but jeeeesh, I would Never dream of consigning a bike 
there unless I knew for sure they would announce the major details of the item at the time of sale AND in the 
catalog.  So much of what is provided is laughable.  Maybe most of the consignees simply don't know?
doubtful.  Word to the wise, provide KEY information about your item if you consign it at Copake, also
make sure they will relay that information to those in attendance and on line catalog


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 28, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Wow,,some of these bids were outrageously crazy.. price plus 17% and 8% sales tax. This ladies Iver $3500 plus 25% fees. Results can be seen on Auctionzip.com .
> 
> View attachment 305835





-------buddy of mine purchased that bike through being contacted via his bike website.....paid 
I think 600 for it.  Talk about a home run!
Same seller bought his Clipper a year or two at Copake very reasonably, and in this auction....
probably set a record for a ladies Clipper


----------

